# diet buddies starting jan 2nd 2011



## sarah1726

as the title says, Im starting a diet on the 2nd of january 2011 :happydance: I dont see the point in starting before christmas, anybody wanna join me? Ive never been on a diet before, but being a size 18 and weighing 16 stone and my period being off isnt good, and i dont feel good so here it goes, :) anybody wanna join me? :hugs: xxxx

I'm getting the wii fit plus for christmas, and i dont eat breakfast, but just to get in the habit, ive started eating breakfast, chocolate cereal (I know, not healthy, but when i start my diet i will be used to eating breakfast and can start on a healthier cereal) 

I also dont eat much fruit or veg :blush: I eat a lot of rubbish (sweets and fatty foods) and mainly sambo's lol no nutrition at all! no wonder af keeps disappearing on me lol so im ready to start, im looking forward to a new healthier me! xxxx

I own 3 dogs which i do walk but not as much as my OH walks them, I live in a town with alot of hills (no excuse,I know) and thats what puts me off :blush: but hopefully the wii fit game will help me get motivated enough to walk them hills and not be out of breath or have sore legs after it ! xxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'll join you if you'll take me seems as im not new, but im not giving 100% atm, think once jan comes i'll kick back into my 120% :)

I started out not much heavier than you are now, i staretd jan gone :)


----------



## sarah1726

oooohhh yay a diet buddy :happydance: , ive never been on a diet in my life, but im feeling really motivated for it and just want christmas to pass so i can get into action :D And its great that your not new that way you could show me the ropes?? :shrug: but yay a diet buddy :haha: :hugs: xxxx

and wow you started out not much heavier than me??? you must have lost alot of weight because you look fab in your picture :cloud9: xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sarah1726 said:


> oooohhh yay a diet buddy :happydance: , ive never been on a diet in my life, but im feeling really motivated for it and just want christmas to pass so i can get into action :D And its great that your not new that way you could show me the ropes?? :shrug: but yay a diet buddy :haha: :hugs: xxxx
> 
> and wow you started out not much heavier than me??? you must have lost alot of weight because you look fab in your picture :cloud9: xxx

:happydance:

Nothing stopping you maybe starting drinking more water now if you dont drink enough, little changes & a good little early start. 

Ive been wanting new year to come for a couple months now, been bit tough lately
, think new year start will help kick me back into motion probably. 

I will certainly give you info/what ive done you can do as you wish with it :thumbup: 

Check out: My Fitness Pal (If you havent already) Great little tool, im pretty sure it will help you along the way. 
Im sure you enjoy the wii fit stuff, i miss all mine. Great start youve started eating breakfast, most important thing. 

Yeah i started at 17st2lb tight size 18. Comfortable size 18 maternity stuff. 
Thank you :hugs:
My diet journal on sub forum to this if you want to look, you'll have to start one too. xx


----------



## sarah1726

no i dont drink enough water, will add that along with my breakfast each morning..plus will start try to eat a fruit and veg a day and then over time increase them :flower:

and wow you were a size 18, your face looks skinny (no double chins) :haha: you seriously did great :hugs: xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

ive set up an account with my fitness pal :happydance: xxxx


----------



## emmadaisy

Ill join you if I can!
Ive been doing wii fit plus for about a week but do couple of days and then get bored!!

Im a comfy 16 tight 14 but never been a skinny girl usually comfy 14 was quite lucky when had Charlie only went up 1 dress size xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sarah1726 said:


> no i dont drink enough water, will add that along with my breakfast each morning..plus will start try to eat a fruit and veg a day and then over time increase them :flower:
> 
> and wow you were a size 18, your face looks skinny (no double chins) :haha: you seriously did great :hugs: xxxx

Yeah

I will openly admit, i barely touch fruit, so really need start doing that myself, lol. 

Haha, thank you! I did have double though :haha: Im comfy size 14 now, ive got jeans/trousers which i loved that were size 12 thats my goal for next year. You got any clothes as a goal?
xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

emmadaisy said:


> Ill join you if I can!
> Ive been doing wii fit plus for about a week but do couple of days and then get bored!!
> 
> Im a comfy 16 tight 14 but never been a skinny girl usually comfy 14 was quite lucky when had Charlie only went up 1 dress size xx

Buy the biggest loser game, its fabulous!


----------



## emmadaisy

MummyToAmberx said:


> emmadaisy said:
> 
> 
> Ill join you if I can!
> Ive been doing wii fit plus for about a week but do couple of days and then get bored!!
> 
> Im a comfy 16 tight 14 but never been a skinny girl usually comfy 14 was quite lucky when had Charlie only went up 1 dress size xx
> 
> Buy the biggest loser game, its fabulous!Click to expand...

I have a look for that x

just signed up myself for my fitness pal


----------



## MummyToAmberx

check out on ebay if you can, sure get good price on there :)

great, if you both want add me as a friend its: leix :)


----------



## sarah1726

i will add you :) no i have no goals for clothes, i just want to be slimmer sexier and healthier, also my periods have started to go off a little and thats not good for ttc :nope: my name on myfitnesspal id sarah1726 :) feel free to add me :)

I ate cereal this morning again :happydance: having fajitas for dinner, peppers onions etc i quite enjoy them :) and another thing, im a big coffee drinker like 8 cups a day, i know caffiene isnt good for you but dont i get my water through my coffee??

cheating already and i havent even started my diet yet :rofl: xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

leix, ive sent you a friend request xxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sarah1726 said:


> i will add you :) no i have no goals for clothes, i just want to be slimmer sexier and healthier, also my periods have started to go off a little and thats not good for ttc :nope: my name on myfitnesspal id sarah1726 :) feel free to add me :)
> 
> I ate cereal this morning again :happydance: having fajitas for dinner, peppers onions etc i quite enjoy them :) and another thing, im a big coffee drinker like 8 cups a day, i know caffiene isnt good for you but dont i get my water through my coffee??
> 
> cheating already and i havent even started my diet yet :rofl: xxxx

Got your request & added you :)

I had fajitas from a pub other day for first time it was gorgeous, but portion size for 3 though, i ate most of it haha, it was my off day. 

I dont know anything about caffiene sorry. Just know your intake should be low, to get your water need to drink 8-12 glasses of water a day.

Well done on eating breakfast again. This was very hard for me to start, id gone years & years ever eating breakfast, all i could stomach at once was few mouthfuls. xx


----------



## sarah1726

yeah i havent eaten breakfast since i was 13 or something :haha: thats why ive started on something i enjoy like a cocopops :blush:

and yeah fajitas are yummy, i usually have peppers mushrooms and onions in them, and a scraping of mayo cos i like the taste but not too much of it, i can usually only eat 2 or 3 and i do be stuffes and according to my fitness pal for what i just said about the fajitas and what i put on mine, well for 3 of them there is 566 calories,63 carbs,21 fat,31 protein,11 sugar, and 193 sodium :thumbup: thats quite good right??? xxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sarah1726 said:


> yeah i havent eaten breakfast since i was 13 or something :haha: thats why ive started on something i enjoy like a cocopops :blush:
> 
> and yeah fajitas are yummy, i usually have peppers mushrooms and onions in them, and a scraping of mayo cos i like the taste but not too much of it, i can usually only eat 2 or 3 and i do be stuffes and according to my fitness pal for what i just said about the fajitas and what i put on mine, well for 3 of them there is 566 calories,63 carbs,21 fat,31 protein,11 sugar, and 193 sodium :thumbup: thats quite good right??? xxxx

Ive never checked out all info on them before, so cant really say. 

Soduim sounds fine, lower number the better. 

I had bit of a 'larger' meal tonight as i weighed in this morning.
I had fish, roasted carrots, parsnip, onions & potatos with cabbage, turnip, lettcues & salad cream. xx


----------



## emmadaisy

added you both xx


----------



## sarah1726

less salt the better ? :) i only had 1 sodium out of my limit of 2,500 :happydance: then i ate a few pringles (16) and it shot up to 171 EEEEK! didnt eat dinner today all i had was a cheese toastie xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

OMG i lost 2lbs this week...havent done anything different except eat breakfast (along with lunch and dinner of course) :wacko: and if i want something to eat i check the calories first and if i go over, i wont eat it, or else i will only eat half of it :happydance: im delighted though :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarah1726

Ok i want to introduce some exercise into my week this week, I have a small set of pink weights 5lbs each and i have this pulling rope thingy that you place your feet in and pull the handles ? (dont know the name of it lol) and walking .... 

here is my Q:

what can i do with the weights? 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## daniellelk

sarah1726 said:


> as the title says, Im starting a diet on the 2nd of january 2011 :happydance: I dont see the point in starting before christmas, anybody wanna join me? Ive never been on a diet before, but being a size 18 and weighing 16 stone and my period being off isnt good, and i dont feel good so here it goes, :) anybody wanna join me? :hugs: xxxx
> 
> I'm getting the wii fit plus for christmas, and i dont eat breakfast, but just to get in the habit, ive started eating breakfast, chocolate cereal (I know, not healthy, but when i start my diet i will be used to eating breakfast and can start on a healthier cereal)
> 
> I also dont eat much fruit or veg :blush: I eat a lot of rubbish (sweets and fatty foods) and mainly sambo's lol no nutrition at all! no wonder af keeps disappearing on me lol so im ready to start, im looking forward to a new healthier me! xxxx
> 
> I own 3 dogs which i do walk but not as much as my OH walks them, I live in a town with alot of hills (no excuse,I know) and thats what puts me off :blush: but hopefully the wii fit game will help me get motivated enough to walk them hills and not be out of breath or have sore legs after it ! xxxx


I'l join you! I weigh rougly the same as you and am the same size cloth's :/ 

My problem is...my OH is a take away addict :/ and during the day I tend to nibble on chocolate and other rubbish :( I plan on getting back into wii fit (I used it alot last year until I found out I was pregnant and it helped shift a few pound's but i'v put it all back on since having Henry.


----------



## sarah1726

yeah hun its great your joining me :) im delighted the wii fit worked for you and it will again when we start our diet :)

Im not restricting what i can or cant eat im just using my fitness pal to keep track of my daily limit, if i have enough calories and sugar etc left after breakfast lunch and dinner, I will have some chocolate etc im not on a diet to deprive myself :) just to eat proper and healthier and do exercise

heres to hoping 2011 will be a healthuer one for all of us :hugs: xxxx


----------



## daniellelk

I just plan on cutting chocolate out and trying to do abit more walking and get on wii fit when ever possible. oh and less of the take aways lol.


----------



## Lollip0p

can i join too?

I didnt see the point in starting just before xmas, lol

my oh is a takeaway addict too, and i just cant say no.......... also in the day i eat crap as lo is very demanding.

im getting a wii fit for xmas, so hopefully shift a few pounds on there


----------



## birdiex

I'd like to join you girls if you dont mind :blush:

I just want to be say, a size 10-12 or so.. No wobbly belly when I try to run upstairs is my main goal! I'm a tight 14 - medium 16, and weigh 175lbs. My BMI is 28.8 :( I'm terrified of losing weight off my boobs though, I don't want them to be all flat haha :(

I want to get to 120lbs hopefully, getting back to the gym in the new year when OH is driving, and just trying not to eat so much rubbish! I'm paigeolivia on myfitnesspal if anyone wants to add me?

And.. HI SARAH! It's been quite a while, how've you been? And how's that sweet little puppy you took in a while ago? Hope you're all well!


----------



## aliss

I'm not starting in Jan (I have been at it for a few months now) but good luck to you, I think changing some simple habits (water, a fruit/veg a day, etc) is a great way to start. Good luck!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hows everyone getting on? :)


----------



## daniellelk

Lollip0p said:


> can i join too?
> 
> I didnt see the point in starting just before xmas, lol
> 
> my oh is a takeaway addict too, and i just cant say no.......... also in the day i eat crap as lo is very demanding.
> 
> im getting a wii fit for xmas, so hopefully shift a few pounds on there

I have no hope in dieting over christmas! Everyone seem's to think I want chocolate for presents :/ 

BUT I have lost a good few pounds! :D


----------



## MissCurly

room for another?

I'm 14 stones- eeek!! and i want to get back to about 11 stones, and now a size 16.

my biggest problem is stuff like cakes! seeing as im at home and tend to bake the things that i've been wanting to bake for aaages.

im going to try and start cutting that stuff out :|


----------



## baileybram

Can i join? I will be the biggest one :blush: i weigh around 19 stone bmi 45 having my little monsters has destroyed my body :haha: but they are worth it! ive put on 6 stone since being 1sr pregnant and it has to go as we really want another baby but i dont want to be this heavy when pregnant with 2 little ones to look after.

I used to be a compulsive dieter in my late teens / early twenties but havent done any for about 6 years but i feel ready to fight the flab. I dont eat fruit or veg but im not terrible for sweets etc.. but do love my takeaways so thats gonna be hard but i can do it.


----------



## birdiex

I've been practicing the last few days, the only thing i've accomplished is eating breakfast. I love my food! This is going to be hard!


----------



## daniellelk

breakfast is the meal I struggle to eat! :/ I never seem to find time...and when I do it's a bacon sarni :( 
How do you not have a take away when your OH is having one? x


----------



## aliss

I'm doing good :) No weight lost but I've been eating great and working out, I'm doing a recomp.

My suggestion for a quick breafkast:
2/3 cup oats, 1 cup water (nuke for 2 min), 1 min in- throw in 1/2 cup frozen blueberries. When it's done throw in some splenda and a scoop of protein powder. Quick!


----------



## xCorkettex

Hi, im thinking of joining you girls if you don't mind?
Im not sure what i weigh right now, but its alot and my health and skin/hair etc is suffering.....
so sign me up for 2nd January :)


----------



## lauzie84

**knock knock** :hi: Hello ladies - can I join please? I currently weigh 18, nearly 19 stone! :wacko::blush: I'm 5'9 and my BMI is over 35.

I've always been pretty big, but at the minute I just feel horrible....My belly just feels like a big rubber ring around the middle of me! Need a good kick up the rear end! 

Have been trying to eat a bit better over the past few weeks and get out for walks where poss and also using my fitness pal to track calories etc and have lost 2.5 lbs over the past couple of weeks, but it's all going a bit pete tong now, I've eaten junk all week and can see this continuing over xmas as we visit family etc....but def want to make a fresh start in Jan, and would be great to have the support of you ladies who are going through this too :kiss:


----------



## sarah1726

hey i still have him doing my head in tbh lol did ya delete me off fb? your not there anymore :shrug: xxx roll on january 2nd 2011 :cloud9: diet here i come!!!


----------



## birdiex

sarah1726 said:


> hey i still have him doing my head in tbh lol did ya delete me off fb? your not there anymore :shrug: xxx roll on january 2nd 2011 :cloud9: diet here i come!!!

I thought you deleted me, that's why I didn't bring it up, I thought I must have done something wrong haha! I'll add you again now :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

is everyone starting on 2nd jan or 1st? or 3rd? lol


----------



## PinkEmily

Hiii, im Emily :) 

Can i join you girls?? I'm wanting to start my diet in Jan, after LO is born :) At the moment i am eatting anything and everything! I am very lazy, cleaning is my only exercise and i would like to get off my bum and get back to a size suitable for my height. I'm only a petite 5ft2, and want to get back to my 8-8.5 stone weight from when i was younger, not sure how easy it will be, ive tried so many times before and failed :(. Pre preg i was just under 10 stone and set out on a new diet before finding out i was pregnant. 
I dont have much to lose but i really need the support off you girls :hugs: Food is so yummy and i am so lazy, need a good kick up the bum because i give up so easily and get bored :dohh: x


----------



## lauzie84

MummyToAmberx said:


> is everyone starting on 2nd jan or 1st? or 3rd? lol

I'm just going to start from 3rd jan...no point in starting on a sat or sunday:haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lauzie84 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> is everyone starting on 2nd jan or 1st? or 3rd? lol
> 
> I'm just going to start from 3rd jan...no point in starting on a sat or sunday:haha:Click to expand...

Ive found monday 1 of the hardest days for weighing in over the last 11 months :haha:

Think i'll be starting 'proper' on the 8th but still cutting down/preparing week before hand.


----------



## Shawzy85

Hiya Girls, Can I join your diet club?? My little one is 5 months and I have put on 3 and a half stone since being pregnant and I cant seem to shift it, I am determind in the new year to lose it tho , feel really horrible and uncomfortable at the min. I havent got a wii fit but I do exercise dvds and I will be doing a lot of walking as well. lets hope the new year will be a new me lol


----------



## PinkEmily

I will be starting soon after LO arrives. I have the new xbox kinect, just wondering if OH has bought me a fitness game for it for Christmas :) 
I will also be using Janice Battersbys fitness dvd, its one of the best ones ive tried, and will also be walking with LO most days. This will all need to wait until ive recovered a bit though, think it will just be healthy eatting to begin with


----------



## Pinkee

My sister is moving down from alaska and is going to help my with my weight loss goal.
We're doing the GI diet and joining a gym.

Let's go team!


----------



## daniellelk

all you mummies, how do you manage to cook a decent meal when your on your own with LO? I find it so hard atm to cook a decent meal for us :/


----------



## Pinkee

Keeping a rice cooker or veg steamer makes for easy cooking :)

For meats:
Chicken is easy to boil, tuna is quick to make. And it might be beneficial to keep lean cuisines handy in case of busy days or sick LO, it will deter you from grabbing fast food!


----------



## superbecks

Can I join too please? I am currently a size 18 and getting married on 20th August 2011. I would like to be a slim 14 if that is at all possible in 8 1/2 months?!

I did slimming world last year n did quite well but have since put it back on. I feel so fed up and down now and disgusting, I need to do something and stick to it, im just a failure when it comes to dieting! So it would be great to have some support from you girls....I really don't want to be a size 18 bride! xxx


----------



## mammym

Hi, can I join too please? I'd ideally like to lose at least 3 stone.Harry is 3 mths now and my eldest Jake is 4 in march, I want to be fitter so I can be more active with them. I'm feeling down about the way I look, big and frumpy and just not very attractive right now, I'm only 26 and not planning anymore babies so I want to get in shape and look good for my hubby and my boys. I'll start on the 2nd. xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

PinkEmily said:


> I will be starting soon after LO arrives. I have the new xbox kinect, just wondering if OH has bought me a fitness game for it for Christmas :)
> I will also be using Janice Battersbys fitness dvd, its one of the best ones ive tried, and will also be walking with LO most days. This will all need to wait until ive recovered a bit though, think it will just be healthy eatting to begin with

Your shape is good im doing the 'skinny jeans workout' 12 session.
Biggest Loser game kicks ass!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

daniellelk said:


> all you mummies, how do you manage to cook a decent meal when your on your own with LO? I find it so hard atm to cook a decent meal for us :/

I would put baby in moses basket/bouncer/swing etc to make meals.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

superbecks said:


> Can I join too please? I am currently a size 18 and getting married on 20th August 2011. I would like to be a slim 14 if that is at all possible in 8 1/2 months?!
> 
> I did slimming world last year n did quite well but have since put it back on. I feel so fed up and down now and disgusting, I need to do something and stick to it, im just a failure when it comes to dieting! So it would be great to have some support from you girls....I really don't want to be a size 18 bride! xxx

I was tight 18 in jan, think sept i hit a size 14, im not slim 14 yet though maybe about 7-10lbs i will be


----------



## daniellelk

MummyToAmberx said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> all you mummies, how do you manage to cook a decent meal when your on your own with LO? I find it so hard atm to cook a decent meal for us :/
> 
> I would put baby in moses basket/bouncer/swing etc to make meals.Click to expand...


See he goes into his bouncer when i'm cooking but 9/10 time's he wakes up and decides he's hungry. 
When I do get to cook I try to do extra to freeze some, but we only have a small freezer so can't do load's.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

daniellelk said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> all you mummies, how do you manage to cook a decent meal when your on your own with LO? I find it so hard atm to cook a decent meal for us :/
> 
> I would put baby in moses basket/bouncer/swing etc to make meals.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See he goes into his bouncer when i'm cooking but 9/10 time's he wakes up and decides he's hungry.
> When I do get to cook I try to do extra to freeze some, but we only have a small freezer so can't do load's.Click to expand...

I dont have huge freezer either :(

My oldest entertains my youngest so that helps alot.


----------



## aliss

I'm down to *133lbs* whooo hooo!! 129 is within reach...

I started months ago, the holiday is no different, but of course the 25th will be an exception. I can't use that as an excuse. Add in every freakin' holiday, Christmas, new years, birthdays, night's out, you're looking at just too much. Have to learn to say no to excuses. Excuses never moved the pounds off the scale.

For dealing with a young baby, I would put him in a sling to cook, or prepare food ahead of time (large batch of brown rice, large batch of chicken breasts, throw several broccoli crowns in a steamer). If all else fails (and mine had colic so this was not uncommon), I'd eat a frozen meal. Shakes worked for me (protein powder, fruit, milk, flax oil, flax seeds). If any of you are BFing, you can keep around avocados and whole fat milk to maximize your nutrients/calories for your supply.

Now, at 6 months, I can put him in an exersaucer and he can watch me.

Another common meal was a can of vegetable soup (a good quality brand, not that campbells crap), add 3oz of precooked chicken and 3oz smoked salmon, instant high protein lunch.


----------



## Lollip0p

so how is everyone going to diet?

im thinking i might cut down on potatoes, what food fills everyone up but is great for slimming?

im going to have to get rid of all the nice things in the new year :( asit will be tooooooo tempting


----------



## aliss

Lollip0p said:


> so how is everyone going to diet?
> 
> im thinking i might cut down on potatoes, what food fills everyone up but is great for slimming?
> 
> im going to have to get rid of all the nice things in the new year :( asit will be tooooooo tempting

If portion control is an issue for you, you may want to research 'volumetrics' (the most filling food for maximum fullness)

Lots of vegetables, white fish, shrimp, stuff like that.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lollip0p said:


> so how is everyone going to diet?
> 
> im thinking i might cut down on potatoes, what food fills everyone up but is great for slimming?
> 
> im going to have to get rid of all the nice things in the new year :( asit will be tooooooo tempting

I personally think potatos are fine in right portion side, good source of stratchy carbs. 

Protein foods fill me up, fish, tuna, chicken i eat alot of these,


----------



## daniellelk

I plan on just trying to have at 3meal's aday, cut out choclate snack's, stop with the take away's..maybe once a week...got to treat your self, getting back into going on the wii fit and getting back into walking again...that's how I lost my weight before, walking and wii fit.


----------



## Lollip0p

Thanks,

Can any one recommend any games for the wii or will balance board? to help loose weight, my mum wants to know some games she can get for me


----------



## lauzie84

Lollip0p said:


> so how is everyone going to diet?
> 
> im thinking i might cut down on potatoes, what food fills everyone up but is great for slimming?
> 
> im going to have to get rid of all the nice things in the new year :( asit will be tooooooo tempting

I'm just going to cut out all the crap during the week, won't push it too hard at the weekend, will allow myself treats at weekends. 

The only food that really fills me is bread...and that is bad! Don't know what I'm going to exchange that for :wacko:


----------



## daniellelk

Lollip0p said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Can any one recommend any games for the wii or will balance board? to help loose weight, my mum wants to know some games she can get for me

I only use wii fit plus, I had my fitness work out cardio, and didn't find it any use.


----------



## lucy_x

superbecks said:


> Can I join too please? I am currently a size 18 and getting married on 20th August 2011. I would like to be a slim 14 if that is at all possible in 8 1/2 months?!
> 
> I did slimming world last year n did quite well but have since put it back on. I feel so fed up and down now and disgusting, I need to do something and stick to it, im just a failure when it comes to dieting! So it would be great to have some support from you girls....I really don't want to be a size 18 bride! xxx

my sister went from a size 20 to 14 in approx 8 months, using something on the internet called sparkpeople.com.
its dead easy to use, she didnt follow the meals tho, she ate what she wanted, when she wanted, and they give you a calorie range etc to use within that day, aslong as its under your calorie limit, its allright!
its free to use too!
she exercised every day tho, rather than the 3 days they suggest! but they dont expect you to do alot!!


----------



## daniellelk

How often and when does everyone plan to get weighed? 
Like once a week on the same day? or other? x


----------



## sarah1726

im going to start weighing myself on a friday evening :) xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lollip0p said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Can any one recommend any games for the wii or will balance board? to help loose weight, my mum wants to know some games she can get for me

biggest loser game has helped me to loose ALOT of my weight this year. 
Deffo say get that.

Avoid your shape though with webcam its crap.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lucy_x said:


> superbecks said:
> 
> 
> Can I join too please? I am currently a size 18 and getting married on 20th August 2011. I would like to be a slim 14 if that is at all possible in 8 1/2 months?!
> 
> I did slimming world last year n did quite well but have since put it back on. I feel so fed up and down now and disgusting, I need to do something and stick to it, im just a failure when it comes to dieting! So it would be great to have some support from you girls....I really don't want to be a size 18 bride! xxx
> 
> my sister went from a size 20 to 14 in approx 8 months, using something on the internet called sparkpeople.com.
> its dead easy to use, she didnt follow the meals tho, she ate what she wanted, when she wanted, and they give you a calorie range etc to use within that day, aslong as its under your calorie limit, its allright!
> its free to use too!
> she exercised every day tho, rather than the 3 days they suggest! but they dont expect you to do alot!!Click to expand...

I prefer myfitnesspal over sparklepeople just couldnt get into it.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

daniellelk said:


> How often and when does everyone plan to get weighed?
> Like once a week on the same day? or other? x

You should only weigh in once a week your weight can change ALOT everyday. 

If you plan on having a cheat/treat day ive found its best to weigh in the morning of that day.

Why i cant do monday weigh in's i like my cheat days on saturday night so my weigh in is saturday morning.


----------



## daniellelk

MummyToAmberx said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> How often and when does everyone plan to get weighed?
> Like once a week on the same day? or other? x
> 
> You should only weigh in once a week your weight can change ALOT everyday.
> 
> If you plan on having a cheat/treat day ive found its best to weigh in the morning of that day.
> 
> Why i cant do monday weigh in's i like my cheat days on saturday night so my weigh in is saturday morning.Click to expand...

Yeh i know your only supposed to get weighed once a week, but didn't know if anyone was going to do it monthly.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

daniellelk said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> How often and when does everyone plan to get weighed?
> Like once a week on the same day? or other? x
> 
> You should only weigh in once a week your weight can change ALOT everyday.
> 
> If you plan on having a cheat/treat day ive found its best to weigh in the morning of that day.
> 
> Why i cant do monday weigh in's i like my cheat days on saturday night so my weigh in is saturday morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh i know your only supposed to get weighed once a week, but didn't know if anyone was going to do it monthly.Click to expand...

Ok. sorry


----------



## daniellelk

MummyToAmberx said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> How often and when does everyone plan to get weighed?
> Like once a week on the same day? or other? x
> 
> You should only weigh in once a week your weight can change ALOT everyday.
> 
> If you plan on having a cheat/treat day ive found its best to weigh in the morning of that day.
> 
> Why i cant do monday weigh in's i like my cheat days on saturday night so my weigh in is saturday morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh i know your only supposed to get weighed once a week, but didn't know if anyone was going to do it monthly.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. sorryClick to expand...

lol sorry didn't mean my reply to sound snappy..if it did.


----------



## Dizzy321

Can I join? I started in Jan 4th with ALOT of weight to lose!! I have lost 93lbs (almost 7 stones) this year and very pleased with that! BUT I have the same amount to go :shock: so its gonna take me at least 2011 to do it but I know I will get there. 

I am still big and cant wait to get down to a size 14 which is my ultimate goal :happydance: I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to be a 16-18 in the summer, say by July my son's 5th Birthday :happydance: I am still as motivated as I was back in January which is a good thing. I have a few weeks where I will STS but only gained a pound maybe 2/3 times :D 

I am getting a wii & wii fit for xmas and the biggest loser game, cant wait! BRING IT ON

good luck girls we can do this :happydance:

xxx


----------



## xCorkettex

Im still stalking this thread :) i can't wait to start counting the calories, but i really really can't wait to fit back into my old jeans :D


----------



## Pinkee

I've seen that a few times on this forum, what is a stone?

I'm looking forward to start the diet! I will be weighing in every Friday morning and checking my measurements every other week.

I'm way excited!


----------



## Dizzy321

A stone is 14lbs :) I am very excited! I have been doing this a year, bring on 2011 :yipee:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

youve got an amazing drive paula & u know it.

roll on new year!


----------



## Dizzy321

MummyToAmberx said:


> youve got an amazing drive paula & u know it.
> 
> roll on new year!

:happydance: ROLL ON NEW YEAR! you will be done soon wont you Leanne? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

paula85 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> youve got an amazing drive paula & u know it.
> 
> roll on new year!
> 
> :happydance: ROLL ON NEW YEAR! you will be done soon wont you Leanne? xClick to expand...

depends how much the ending lb want to stick :haha: as they usually more tricky. 2.5st max, just want take it slow with end lot :) x


----------



## xCorkettex

Anyone really worried about the xmas treats still being around when we start our diet?We spent about £30 on choccies n treats n have been bought loads of tins of biscuits, chocs and lots of alcohol for xmas.......
there is no way the 3 of us will eat it all in a week therefor its gona be hanging around.
I know, i know negative thinking already but i want to be prepared.


----------



## Pinkee

Do what I do, invite friends over and send em off with food. :)


----------



## Dizzy321

I know, I am worried about that too, well just getting used to not eating so much really! I find the more I eat the more hungry I get :wacko: 

I will be veeery pleased with 5 stones off this year fingers crossed!!! :D


----------



## sarah1726

well i wont be starting my diet until the 10th as i wont be actually getting my wii fit until the 7th which is a thursday so i may as well wait until the 10th :happydance: im really excited about this, i just hope i can stick to it, havent being doing it the past few weeks, but starting the 2nd of jan im going back to calorie counting and eating breakfast to get int gear for the 10th :D xxxx


----------



## Faythe

You might aswell start now hun. No point putting it off :)

Could go for a brisk power walk in the evening until the Wii arrives :thumbup:

Well I'm going to join you too - starting now!

I'm 5ft4, size 12 and weigh just under 11 stone. I deally I wan to get to 10stone dead on - no less otherwise I think this weight will not be sustainable!

My action plan:

20 minutes of exercise every day - Brisk walks, jogs and mountain biking (well thats more than 20mins LOL)

Completely cutting out sweets/choccies/savoury snacks and replacing them with seeds for nibbles and raw veg.

Eating more fruit - I only eat like 1 banana a day because I don't really like anything else. So going to see if I can work more fruit into other things I like to eat.

Portions - eating smaller portions instead of eating until I am full.

Good luck girls :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkee

I started today, couldn't wait, just so excited. I bought a scale and workout clothes, went to the gym w my best mates and now I feel just excellent.


----------



## superbecks

paula85 said:


> I know, I am worried about that too, well just getting used to not eating so much really! I find the more I eat the more hungry I get :wacko:
> 
> I will be veeery pleased with 5 stones off this year fingers crossed!!! :D

You are doing so well, 7 stone in one year!!! What have you been doing to lose it? I want to lose 4 stone by the end of august, my wedding. I want to at least drop from a size 18 to a 14 by then.....I just hope I can do it! x


----------



## Faythe

Pinkee said:


> I started today, couldn't wait, just so excited. I bought a scale and workout clothes, went to the gym w my best mates and now I feel just excellent.

Good stuff hun! It feels great doesn't it? Gives a real feel good buzz! x


----------



## Dizzy321

superbecks said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> I know, I am worried about that too, well just getting used to not eating so much really! I find the more I eat the more hungry I get :wacko:
> 
> I will be veeery pleased with 5 stones off this year fingers crossed!!! :D
> 
> You are doing so well, 7 stone in one year!!! What have you been doing to lose it? I want to lose 4 stone by the end of august, my wedding. I want to at least drop from a size 18 to a 14 by then.....I just hope I can do it! xClick to expand...

thank-you :D i am counting calories, i have tried alsorts but i find this the easiest & the only thing to work for me :) I am aiming to lose 4st 4lbs by July, reeeally hope I can make it! I am sure you will do it hun, your wedding what a great inspitation! good luck! xx

Well I am AMAZED to say I lost a pound over Christmas! :happydance: I had lots of treats cant belive it :D I had xmas day and boxing day off, now as of yesterday I am 100% back on track to make my summer goal!! x


----------



## Dizzy321

Pinkee said:


> I started today, couldn't wait, just so excited. I bought a scale and workout clothes, went to the gym w my best mates and now I feel just excellent.

It really does give you a buzz, well done :)


----------



## sarah1726

well the major problem i have is that i dont like seeds or nuts and i only eat bananas and mandrins. not a big fan of veg either :blush: xxxx


----------



## Pinkee

How do you feel about protein shakes and peanut butter? It's an excellent meal in case you get tired of the same old banana every morning.
Also do you like berries? That could help replace fruit and as for veggies,maybe some low sodium V8?


----------



## SSW

May I join this group? I am working on losing some weight to see if I can get my cycles back to where they should be. I need a group. I look forward to getting to know you gals!


----------



## sarah1726

course you can i need to get my cycles back too i used to be regular, now i have only had 1 period since august and that was november :cry: xxxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

paula85 said:


> superbecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> I know, I am worried about that too, well just getting used to not eating so much really! I find the more I eat the more hungry I get :wacko:
> 
> I will be veeery pleased with 5 stones off this year fingers crossed!!! :D
> 
> You are doing so well, 7 stone in one year!!! What have you been doing to lose it? I want to lose 4 stone by the end of august, my wedding. I want to at least drop from a size 18 to a 14 by then.....I just hope I can do it! xClick to expand...
> 
> thank-you :D i am counting calories, i have tried alsorts but i find this the easiest & the only thing to work for me :) I am aiming to lose 4st 4lbs by July, reeeally hope I can make it! I am sure you will do it hun, your wedding what a great inspitation! good luck! xx
> 
> Well I am AMAZED to say I lost a pound over Christmas! :happydance: I had lots of treats cant belive it :D I had xmas day and boxing day off, now as of yesterday I am 100% back on track to make my summer goal!! xClick to expand...

thats great paula!

ive gained like 4lbs :haha:
hoping just water weight & bloat though ive come on.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im starting 2 jan :) :kiss: x


----------



## lauzie84

Well I'm officially on the wagon as of today! I'm quite impressed actually as I weighed myself this morning and have lost 6.5lbs in the past week - only through me being sick though! lol! Anyone else on myfitnesspal? I'm using it to count calories and keep a track of my progress. My name on it is lauzie84 - so if anyone else is using it, feel free to add me as a friend xx


----------



## SSW

sarah1726 said:


> course you can i need to get my cycles back too i used to be regular, now i have only had 1 period since august and that was november :cry: xxxxx

I just started today after not having one since August 18th. I went on Provera November 12th and nothing then started Clomid Dec 1st so I guess it worked causing me to have my period. Who knows. I am going to give myself a 4 month break. I am going to train to run Broad Street which is a 10 mile run in Philadelphia and then see if my cycles regulate. Surely I will lose enough to help with that. I am so stressed my face is a disaster. :(


----------



## daniellelk

Well diet start's today....I got on scale's this morning and weighed 15st11 :/ Going to start eating better, walking and wii fit :) need to bust this belly by may for our holiday :)


----------



## sarah1726

SSW said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> course you can i need to get my cycles back too i used to be regular, now i have only had 1 period since august and that was november :cry: xxxxx
> 
> I just started today after not having one since August 18th. I went on Provera November 12th and nothing then started Clomid Dec 1st so I guess it worked causing me to have my period. Who knows. I am going to give myself a 4 month break. I am going to train to run Broad Street which is a 10 mile run in Philadelphia and then see if my cycles regulate. Surely I will lose enough to help with that. I am so stressed my face is a disaster. :(Click to expand...

ah stop hun im making my docs app tomorrow, im also going to ask for clomid.ive only had 2 periods since july, which was in august and november.Ive had period pains/cramps/sore boobs for a week now and still nothing, tested with an IC 2 or 3 times now, they were negative.its really hard all this :( xxxx

I have 3 new year resolutions

1.loose weight

2.stop smoking

3.get my periods sorted and try conceive! :cloud9:

diet isnt starting until next monday.getting my wii fit plus on thursday, going to spend the weekend playing around to see what i like on it and diet and calorie counting and exercise starts monday and i will be sticking to it.Im even more determined now because OH said to me i wouldnt! :growlmad: well we will see mister!! :growlmad: he is also starting a diet...he will be just walking and eating a little healthier though. xxxx

ETA im also on myfitnesspal, my name on there is sarah1726 xxxx


----------



## xCorkettex

Well i havent even started counting my calories yet, so im starting tommorow-i know, im so crap :( but hey at least i just had a bit of a wake up call-found a picture that was taken 2 years ago and boy did that make me want to lose weight!i have ballooned in that time :(


----------



## Pinkee

Down 10 lbs since the 28th!
Goal to be down 4 lbs by next Monday.


----------



## sarah1726

ive been eating well, breakfast, introduced herbal teas instead of just drinking coffee, switched from sugar to candrel (sp?) kicking the wii fit plus ass an hour a night, and lost 2 and a half lbs so far :cloud9:


----------



## xCorkettex

Im gona be the odd one out on this one-im not going to weigh myself, im going by how well my clothes fit me and how i feel physically and mentally. Weighing myself depresses me after the first week therefor i turn to comfort food so i really feel not having a weigh in will help me. Been successful for 4 days now and feel alot better for all the water i have been drinking!


----------



## Pinkee

How's everything going for everyone??


----------



## PinkEmily

Im only just catching up on this thread :dohh: my little boy arrived on the day i was going to start my diet :haha:. Ive decided to start on Monday (food shopping day) the plan is to buy healthy food and walk each day, but that will only be a gentle walk at first as i ended up with a c-section. I have 3 stone to loose, i expect it to drop off quickly at first which should be a good boost for motivation.


----------



## lauzie84

Pinkee said:


> How's everything going for everyone??

It's going pants for me :( I lost 10lb, but have put it all back on again:nope::nope: . My main issue seems to be night-time, we have our dinner around 5/5.30 and by 8pm I'm hungry and raiding the biccie jar again! Anyone any good tips for snacks? xx


----------



## Dizzy321

lauzie84 said:


> Pinkee said:
> 
> 
> How's everything going for everyone??
> 
> It's going pants for me :( I lost 10lb, but have put it all back on again:nope::nope: . My main issue seems to be night-time, we have our dinner around 5/5.30 and by 8pm I'm hungry and raiding the biccie jar again! Anyone any good tips for snacks? xxClick to expand...

Aww shame you were doing so well :( 
how about banana, apple, small bowl of cereal with skim milk, a crumpet with low fat peanut butter or low fat spread, grapes, snack a jacks, low fat yogurt & chopped fruit, fat free jelly, WW dessert or brush your teeth or have a bath or read a book, sometimes works for me lol..........just a few for you x


----------



## Pinkee

lauzie84 said:


> Pinkee said:
> 
> 
> How's everything going for everyone??
> 
> It's going pants for me :( I lost 10lb, but have put it all back on again:nope::nope: . My main issue seems to be night-time, we have our dinner around 5/5.30 and by 8pm I'm hungry and raiding the biccie jar again! Anyone any good tips for snacks? xxClick to expand...


Celery! Its the best, also pears are excellent sweet treat, remember to drink a glass of water after dinner to help your stomach have the full feeling.


----------



## lauzie84

Thanks girls - getting my shopping delivered tomorrow, so will start over again! Hope you are all getting on well xxx


----------



## birdiex

Hiya girls! I'm back om after a looong absence, my laptop died! :cry:

I'm back now though, started the Atkins diet yesterday and I've lost 5 lbs since my last weigh-in last tuesday! Looks like loads more girls have joined this thread since the last time I looked, so I'll re-introduce myself :)

I'm Paige, & I'm on the Atkins diet to shape up for the summer and the future! I want to look and feel the best I can, and thats what my goal is. I don't have a specific goal weight, I'm using 125lbs as a rough target and I'll just see how I feel along the road I suppose! I started out at 185, lost 2lbs since christmas and 5lb in the last week (Crazy!) so 7lbs in total :)

How's everything going for anyone? Is anyone else using a specific diet or just healthy eating? I'd love to talk to anyone else using Atkins! :)


----------



## daniellelk

I'v lost 4lb so far, decided not to "diet" just to eat abit better and it seem's to be working.


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Ladies, I am coming to join you. I also started a diet at start of jan- be nice to see how others are doing. 

I have lost 11 pounds so far, think it's gonna start slowing down now though!! Hoping to lose 2 stone by end of April, not sure I'm gonna make it though!! X


----------



## daniellelk

another 5lb's lost by me so that's 9lb all together :D


----------



## Pinkee

Congrats on the loses!
I'm low carb over here, I am not eating out at all and focusing on low sodium, low sugar stuff. No soda, or coffee either. I exercise on a treadmill about 4 times a week,

So far I'm down a whole stone!


----------



## birdiex

Congrats girls!
I've lost nothing this week *sob*, so that's still 8lb lost since christmas.
I'm going to be a lot stricter, I've not been as stringent as I should be and I think I've eaten waaaay too many carbs in the last few days. I might create a diet journal as well, considering there's very few atkins girls here that I've run in to! Could be interesting :)


----------

